# Looking for female zombie sounds



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

talk to Hauntcast.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Savage has you in the right direction. I think it was discount voice overs or something.


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Once I heard a tune by Zebra Stripes with zombie soundZ


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

if you can't find anything else, you can always just use a Yoko Ono song.


----------



## andisnw (Nov 30, 2009)

So instead of "bbbbrains" it says "sssshoes"?


----------



## spiders&snakes (Apr 9, 2010)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> if you can't find anything else, you can always just use a Yoko Ono song.


I fell off my rockin' chair with this reply


----------



## AJR3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a massive sound effect collection, and it includes all the sounds from the Left 4 Dead series (there are tons of zombie sounds in there male and female).


----------

